# Silver King



## drwood (Jul 3, 2012)

Picked up a couple of bikes today and this silver king was one of them. I bought it on internet by looking at some pictures.  Its a nice old bike but has some fender problems. The fenders have a crack and really need to be Rolled. Does anyone here do fender repair ? As you can see the bike seems to have a few extra things hanging on it..Anyone have an idea of its age?  thanks


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally!!!
Nice bike!!....there are a few that will to fender rolling that hang out here....as I recall. But it might be best to look for a replacement. Love that fender saftey badge!!
Awesome looking bike Bernie. 
So was the greyhound just shoved in the rack?


----------



## drwood (Jul 3, 2012)

That greyhound was bolted in the groove so didnt hurt anything..Maybe you need a dog?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 3, 2012)

If that greyhound is a fender ornament, I would be interested...
That is a first year silver king, nice find!
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2012)

I might be interested


----------



## drwood (Jul 3, 2012)

What the heck is on the front fender?  The 1 is a safty award-but what is the other thing?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> If that greyhound is a fender ornament, I would be interested...
> That is a first year silver king, nice find!
> Chris




I believe it is Chris.
I had sent drwood a CL ad that is now delted but it had the same ornament...can't remember what it was mounted on maybe Bernie remembers.

It is cool for sure.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would think the Roadrunner headed ring shrouded ornament was original to the bike. I don't know. The safety badge is an addtion I'm sure.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2012)

drwood said:


> Picked up a couple of bikes today and this silver king was one of them. I bought it on internet by looking at some pictures.  Its a nice old bike but has some fender problems. The fenders have a crack and really need to be Rolled. Does anyone here do fender repair ? As you can see the bike seems to have a few extra things hanging on it..Anyone have an idea of its age?  thanksView attachment 56780View attachment 56781View attachment 56782View attachment 56783View attachment 56784




Very rare first year head badge. Nice find!


----------



## Wcben (Jul 3, 2012)

That Greyhound looks allot like the optional radiator ornament on 33-34 Fords, it's a little different but very similar.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta Agree ^

Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw that Greyhound.


----------



## drwood (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is the Greyhound that was on the rear carrier,it is 5 1/8 long. Is it for this bike or any bike? Does it belong to a Ford car?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know what its from but it sure looks cool. It sort of reminds me of the emblem on the Jaguar hood, but who in the heck had a greyhound?


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 4, 2012)

Why would a "Cat" (Jag) have a "Dog" hood ornament? ^

"Jag-U-Ars" had a flying Jaguar hood ornament that looked sorta like that.(only different)


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 4, 2012)

Now you got me thinking of my ONLY favorite foreign car...(BUY AMERICAN)

A red XKE Jaguar convt.

I couldnt afford one if I lived to be 100.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 4, 2012)

I think he was referring to Jaguars "Leaper"..... The casting is a bit rougher than the one from Ford, been trying to get a decent image of what the emblem that Whippet used looked like, it too is a similar design.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 4, 2012)

screw the greyhound, I want that lightning bolt going through the hoop. where can i get one of those?!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 5, 2012)

*The Dawg*

http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php/topic/283496-greyhound-hood-ornament/


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 5, 2012)

*3 more guesses...*

Willys Overland Whippet hood ornament

Dog Race trophy top

Aftermarket J.C. Whitney type thing.


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2012)

*accessory  ornament*

bolt in the circle was a popular whizzer accy in the 50s and is not orig to silver king-my 2c


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Greyhound ornament*

I knew I saw this Greyhound somewhere else on a bike. 
Not sure what year or model of this Murray bike is but, here is that Greyhound mounted to the front fender


----------

